# Where's Mark?



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Anyone seen or heard from him lately? Anyone know how he's doing?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

No, oddly enough I wondered the same thing myself earlier on. He hasn't been responding to facebook msg or anything, I have tried. I was worried from the last convos we had. Hope hes okay.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> No, oddly enough I wondered the same thing myself earlier on. He hasn't been responding to facebook msg or anything, I have tried. Hope hes okay.


Strange how our thoughts are nearly on the same wavelengths.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Nearly? They always are, It's very weird but what's new lol.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

haha true.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks for posting this. i've been wondering too! a lot!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

same here. mark are you there?


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

I barely knew him since he seemed to disappear a few weeks after I started coming on here again. He seemed like an avid poster who was doing really well, so I was wondering what happened to him as well. Hopefully he's just off enjoying reality?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Matt210 said:


> I barely knew him since he seemed to disappear a few weeks after I started coming on here again. He seemed like an avid poster who was doing really well, so I was wondering what happened to him as well. Hopefully he's just off enjoying reality?


Well I think he had mostly recovered from dp so maybe so.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

maybe i'll give him a ring


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

i just gave him a call. he moved to the Caribbean with a girl he met. they don't have internet that's why he hasn't been on. he sounds like he's doing good. he works part time on a sailing crew and spends the rest of the time out in the water with the fish. he says the water's warm and the brew is cold and also invited anyone who wants to come fly down to stay with him for a week. i forgot to mention he inherited a million dollars and bought a jet - that's how he transports his guests. his toilet is made out of gold too.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> i just gave him a call. he moved to the Caribbean with a girl he met. they don't have internet that's why he hasn't been on. he sounds like he's doing good. he works part time on a sailing crew and spends the rest of the time out in the water with the fish. he says the water's warm and the brew is cold and also invited anyone who wants to come fly down to stay with him for a week. i forgot to mention he inherited a million dollars and bought a jet - that's how he transports his guests. his toilet is made out of gold too.


Yeah I heard that too! What a lucky man!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ya dude i'm stoked for him. he's flying out to get me in late august for a trip to see his new pad he kicks it in.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I guess he's become an investor down there. He only spent 850,000 on all that stuff, the rest he's put into a special savings type investment that rolls several times over making him about 25,000 a month. Each month it rolls over it goes up another 5,000. Really lucky guy.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

he told me on the phone he kicks it in a chill straw hat, hawaiian button down, and thong. heck - that's what i'd do if i inherited a million dollars and moved to the Caribbean.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

He totally deserves that golden toilet.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> Yeah I heard that too! What a lucky man!


lol lol


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

can we all go on chatzy please?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I would but Im at work and it's blocked


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

yes


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Conjurus said:


> I would but Im at work and it's blocked


what do you do for work again?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > I would but Im at work and it's blocked
> ...


He works magick.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> i just gave him a call. he moved to the Caribbean with a girl he met. they don't have internet that's why he hasn't been on. he sounds like he's doing good. he works part time on a sailing crew and spends the rest of the time out in the water with the fish. he says the water's warm and the brew is cold and also invited anyone who wants to come fly down to stay with him for a week. i forgot to mention he inherited a million dollars and bought a jet - that's how he transports his guests. his toilet is made out of gold too.


It's true, I have the photo to prove the nay Sayer's wrong......


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

TWO golden toilets...that's really taking the P....

I think maybe we're not good enough for Mark anymore.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> It's true, I have the photo to prove the nay Sayer's wrong......


He sent you that photo too??!?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

Spirit said:


> TWO golden toilets...that's really taking the P....


lol i thought that was a sink? :?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

LOL, I thought it was a his and hers...


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> LOL, I thought it was a his and hers...


lol :lol:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

It could be used either way right?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> It could be used either way right?


You fellas...lol.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > It could be used either way right?
> ...


You ladies


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

LOL. :wink: You got it.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I thought about him too lately but sounds like he is doing well :wink:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Scylla would like this thread.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I saw Mark online! I sent him a pm but he was off before he got it. Wonder how he is.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

You did? I told him if he didn't answer us on facebook that I was gonna throw myself off a hill!...............a small one ...........a rabbit mound maybe....Thank god I don't have to do that now. :roll:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh did he answer you?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

No LOL, but least we know he's alive, unless it was someone else using his account..


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Bugger, maybe he actually did forget who he was.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Don't worry everyone, he sent me a txt from his blackberry saying his personal pilot would be out no later than noon to pick me up. He wanted to join the ride but apparently needed a little extra time on the golden throne. His jet exceeds 7,601 mph which I believe may have set the new world record. I'll give you guys an update of how he's doing after lunch on my new macbook pro he's hooking me up with.


----------

